

Facebook Backtracks Under Community Pressure, Goes Back To Old ToS (For Now) - CalmQuiet
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/17/facebook-backtracks-under-community-pressure-goes-back-to-old-tos-for-now

======
jacquesm
dupe <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=485460>

